# Dreamweaver 8 won't startup



## creativenoggin (Jan 9, 2010)

Two or three years ago my wife purchased Macromedia Dreamweaver 8 and Flash 8 and installed it on her Mac OSX desktop. A couple of days ago she had a web project that needed updating for a client. She tried to open DW but it does nothing... Won't start up, won't do anything. Flash 8 works just fine but DW does nothing.... I checked the app and it's still there. Now here's where we have a problem.. We can't find the install discs, she has all of her Adobe Creative Suites, Microsoft Office and other programs but we can't find DW to save our lives. We do however have the serial number as she always records those in a notebook. What should we do to get DW running again.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## Natobasso (Jan 14, 2010)

Have you installed any later versions of Dreamweaver such as CS on the comp? This will cause issues. If you haven't done this, might want to search for .pref and .plist files associated with Dreamweaver and trash em (don't delete just yet) and try to restart the app.

If that doesn't work then repair permissions, restart and restart the app. 

Let us know if neither of these things work.


----------

